# The Pre- Christmas Friday Night Conversation



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Hope everyone has completed their list and checked it twice. Also want to wish safe travels to all of you/ those coming to you. 

Usually each week there are different things that make their way into the conversation kick off. But Christmas seems to be the dominant thought this week. 

I did see some reports of bad weather in some areas, hope it's ok where you are. Here looking like rain with finally stop here.

A tip of the cap to the animal intelligence thread this week. That's a great one.

A special Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to Remali. 

One I haven't started a thread on- worse Christmas Song. Yes grandma got run over by a reindeer is hard to beat. My nomination goes to- and I don't actually know the name- the one where dude sees old girlfriend in grocery store, I think they make out in car, some boo hoos and the she splits. Hear it every year. 

Of course what's on your mind/ plans , etc welcome. Anyone that's finding themselves a little down, pm anytime. Or just a little lonely fire up any topic.

May you find what you where hoping for under the tree. And the best wish I can give to any of yall- may your horses have a safe and happy New Year.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I just realized it says per instead of pre. Sometimes this thing literally has a mind of its own. The other day I was typing in some thread and it changed gaited to baited. Folks here would have known what's up, if they noticed mat all because you would have known what I was talking about, but not on other board.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you @aubie! 


At this time there are no special plans for this evening, haven't even thought about what to have for supper. 


I have to admit I kinda like hearing Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer the first time I hear it for the season. Not so much by the umpteenth time I've heard it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

That would be Dan Fogelberg. Met my old lover in the grocery store. The one that gets me bawling is Alabama's Roll on 18 Wheeler. I always hear it at the holidays so associate it with Christams.... Dang CW stations.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Alabaman Christmas In Dixie you hear a ton here. Randy Owen also sings a song called Angels Among Us that he has done for country cares telethons, it's a tear jerker.

My favorite song from them is really more obscure. It called I'm Stoned.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

aubie said:


> I just realized it says per instead of pre. Sometimes this thing literally has a mind of its own. The other day I was typing in some thread and it changed gaited to baited. Folks here would have known what's up, if they noticed mat all because you would have known what I was talking about, but not on other board.



just pm me and I can fix those things. one of my privileges. (all done!)

I am shopped out, gifts mostly wrapped. I have a cute as a button tree up, and made sugar cookies last night. It feels like a lot, but compared to all that I used to do, it's a very modest approach to the holiday.

I went to a 'winter solstice' party last night. was so good to see old friends that I hadn't seen in years. I wish I had a house more conducive to entertaining, but my dining/living room is very small. more than about 8 persons is too many. I did have 10 for dinner last week, and it was like sardines in a can! But, you get cozy with folks that way.

weather is cold but not snowy. very nice. I like winter until about late February, when I think it should be over, and we still have months of dark rain to go.

no riding this week. horse is newly barefoot, so giving a two week rest.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Twas the Friday before Christmas and all through the Forum,
folks were wondering
if gifts _really_ have to be wrapped
or a gift bag will suffice;
if the weather outside is warm and inviting.

Cause we'd really rather be riding!! 

Ok, that was pretty bad but I am home sick for second day :frown_color:
Went to work this am but quickly realized I was in no shape to take care of patients. Wouldn't want to be responsible for getting anyone else sick. 

Still running a bit of a fever...hoping tomorrow will be better. 

Watching sappy Christmas movies on my Fire TV to pass the time in bed. Last one was called "The Note" and it was a tear-jerker, but rather sweet. Not as much emphasis on the girl/boy thing as usual, started out with a note found by a reporter after a plane crash. 

I might watch it again...


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@AnitaAnne, I hope you feel better for Christmas. It sucks being sick over the holiday season. Lots of that going around here as well. 


I don't know if there is a worst christmas song for me. Although, I did hear one on one of the Top 40 stations that was a remake of a classic (I can't remember what it is called though). Anyway, the original one was great, but this remake with pop artists was terrible. I really like the Christmas songs that Faith Hill sings. 


Weekend will probably be one of 'hurry up and wait'. I have a bunch to do, but will also have some spans of free time too. Weather is cold & snowy, so very little outside time aside from chores. All presents are bought and wrapped. B/F & I are exchanging our gifts tonight since he flies home tomorrow to spend Christmas with his family in another province.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was sick, too. Mon, tues, wed. I literally laid around the house for three days. I baked the cookies, but that was about it.

woke up yesterday with bright eyes and ambition. I drove into downtown Seattle (an increasingly challenging feat) and found parking near the Pike Place Market. Then, carrying a huge black canvas bag, I strolled through the crazily crowded , noisy and cheerful market and bought cheeses, breads, cookies, tie dye Tshirts, vegetables, old photos, soaps, flowers. I tipped the street musicians, and wore my festive Christmas hat.

It was a quintessential Seattle Christmas shopping day!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> Twas the Friday before Christmas and all through the Forum,
> folks were wondering
> if gifts _really_ have to be wrapped
> or a gift bag will suffice;
> ...



Gift bags. And the dollar store has bunch and they are all a buck. A single guys secret weapon. And all though the year. Graduations, what have you. I can wrap, but I have one basic move.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

We have a mountain of gifts on the pool table yet to wrap. I really hope that since Hubby was home today, that he may have tackled part of the pile. Tomorrow I have one last order to send out to a customer, then it's cookie-baking and bread-baking day.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hope those that are under the weather feel better asap!

Today was DH's work christmas party. As always, it was a lot of fun. Historically, the guys wrestle with DH for their bonuses, which makes for some entertainment. This year, I got involved for the first time due to the new guy running his mouth a bit too much.. and I am happy to say I was able to keep the envelope away from a 6'2" guy half my age who seemed to be trying quite hard by the end as he was getting a lot of flack for being bested by a female. I sure earned my lunch! 

I finished the wrapping yesterday after a 2-day effort. We got a bit overboard with things for the nephews. Next year, I will be investing in bags for sure!

I try to avoid listening to holiday music after being forced to listen to it non-stop while working in a big-box vet.. but if I had to pick one song that I hate the most, it would be Mariah's "All I want for Christmas is You." I am not much of a fan of hers period (a friend used to work for her.. and omg the stories), but that song really strikes a nerve for some reason.

Has anybody else noticed that the tv commercials for the holidays seem to get worse every year?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas, Aubie and the rest of you forumers!

I made it home from town before they recommended "no unnecessary travel." Poor weather service predicted "less than an inch." I have 8" in the yard since last night and it's still coming down. 

Some relatives and I are going to cruise around and look at lights tomorrow night. I always enjoy that. Haven't done any shopping. Looks like it will have to wait now. 

I'm mostly looking forward to being home three days, other than running around and feeding at a couple places.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you wrestle them for their bonuses? 

ooh. that sounds dicey.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Hope those that are under the weather feel better asap!
> 
> Today was DH's work christmas party. As always, it was a lot of fun. Historically, the guys wrestle with DH for their bonuses, which makes for some entertainment. This year, I got involved for the first time due to the new guy running his mouth a bit too much.. and I am happy to say I was able to keep the envelope away from a 6'2" guy half my age who seemed to be trying quite hard by the end as he was getting a lot of flack for being bested by a female. I sure earned my lunch!
> 
> ...


Just saw where Mariah is doing the New Years Eve thing again. Maybe if her sound check this year isn't " hold my beer". 

Holiday commercials can bug me. Especially if you live in a market that has the Publix grocery stores. Theirs are the worst.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't have TV service, so no commercials. Only use the Fire TV free stuff. 

However, seems like the internet is full of commercials now, mostly for stuff i have zero interest in. 

That wrestling for bonuses is a new one! never heard of anything like it; does the winner get the biggest check?


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

From Phantomhorse
Has anybody else noticed that the tv commercials for the holidays seem to get worse every year?

^^^^Yes!!! I only get local channels and 2 commercials are driving me nuts!😲😲😲
The Honda commercial with the 'Griswalds' theme song is played every single commercial break, and I have to mute it or end up with it in my head asleep and awake. 
Other one is the Farmers only dot com (no offense to farmers) the song is just annoying.

No presents to wrap as I do my shopping online. Postage got way too expensive to buy local and ship to family, so everyone gets gift cards. I splurged and bought a small prime rib for myself for Christmas dinner. It's my one luxury and I will certainly enjoy it.

Worried about my Dad.....he's 98 and had a pretty serious stroke just before Thanksgiving. He's lost use of his right side and has trouble speaking, although his speach has improved. He's 5000 miles away in France so I feel a bit helpless. My half sister and I talk via messenger every week or so and she keeps me up to date on his health issues. His mind is still brilliant, and he's frustrated with his inability to walk & get out of bed. Still has his sense of humor though. It's tough for everyone, but that's the way of life. 
We all have to be grateful for our friends and family. Nothing else matters in the long run.

I'm wishing every body here a very Merry Christmas/Happy Hanukkah.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Best wishes for your Dad.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you, Aubie. He's an amazing man.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> you wrestle them for their bonuses?
> 
> ooh. that sounds dicey.


Normally _*I*_ don't, my DH does. He's been doing that as long as he's been in business, as his company started as him and a couple guys he went to school with. From the stories I have heard, the matches were pretty intense 20 years ago! More guys have joined the crew over the years and the matches no longer take place on the office lawn, but it's tradition.

This year, one of the newer guys was enjoying his beer a bit too much and made a crack to the sales guy (who just had back surgery) that he should have to wrestle me since he was injured this year. The sales guy said I was scarier than my DH and new guy disagreed.. you can see where this went. :wink:

Wrestling for bonuses is probably not appropriate in a PC world anymore, but nobody gets hurt and everyone gets their bonus and a good laugh.




HombresArablegacy said:


> The Honda commercial with the 'Griswalds' theme song is played every single commercial break, and I have to mute it or end up with it in my head asleep and awake.


This!! I also mute the TV the instant those come on, but sometimes even hearing a few notes is too much.

Hope things improve with your Dad.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Best wishes to all for a safe and happy Christmas


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Best wishes to all for a safe and happy Christmas


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

After 40cm of snow in the past 3 days, it feels like Christmas now in Calgary, AB. It's very white out there, and cold!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Hoofpic said:


> After 40cm of snow in the past 3 days, it feels like Christmas now in Calgary, AB. It's very white out there, and cold!


Same up in Edmonton.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Merry Christmas from Norman Rockwell Country!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

@aubie 
Here's the song you mentioned. I actually like it, brings back bittersweet memories. Title is Same old Auld Lang Syne


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

My Christmas spirit has been somewhat dampened by getting about half an inch of ice yesterday, with temps barely expected to touch 32*F today. I am hopeful we will get some melting, as we are essentially iced in right now, as we were all day yesterday. And next week, we're looking at lows down to between -10 and -15*F most nights. Hard to feel cheerful when worrying about horses, chickens, keeping water unfrozen, walking around safely, and all that. Stinks to have a week off and feel trapped in the house!

Snow is totally fine- ice makes me feel panicked.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Same up in Edmonton.


-28C here in Calgary right now with the windchill. :|


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Hoofpic said:


> -28C here in Calgary right now with the windchill. :|


Not much better here; -26, with windchill and a good layer of snow everywhere. We're not used to this after all the warm weather!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Christmas in Dixie is going to be cold too....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

*What am I going to do when the Hallmark Christmas movies go away?!!!!*


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

farmpony84 said:


> *What am I going to do when the Hallmark Christmas movies go away?!!!!*


IKR?? I feel the same; I don't do Christmas but I *love* the Hallmark Christmas movies!!!!


I have to say, reading your post made me crack up!! :rofl: Wish there was a LOVE button!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think I'm having a meltdown! Hallmark movies just make me so happy! Bad acting, non-original storylines, repetitive themes and all!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

farmpony84 said:


> I think I'm having a meltdown! Hallmark movies just make me so happy! Bad acting, non-original storylines, repetitive themes and all!


I think that's part of what makes me like them! I always know what's gonna happen, but that's the way I like it. At least one thing in my life is predictable and non-changing in a good way, even if they are just movies!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It weird I know this but a new one is on tomorrow at noon. 

And no I won't be watching just thought I would pass it along.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> *What am I going to do when the Hallmark Christmas movies go away?!!!!*


I have a bunch saved on my Fire TV


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

And I should have been clearer. By new I assumed never before seen. Cause I know already what story will be.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't have TV, but I was working at a house last week where they had that channel on. I got completely sucked in. I'd never seen one (a Hallmark movie) before and I knew what was going to happen next. And, I didn't care! Thoroughly enjoyed it. 

I rode for a short while yesterday. It was 14F out, but sunny and no wind. Didn't bother with a bridle because I didn't think I could warm the bit. Got cold pretty quick, so went into town and was the local version of "Tuba Christmas." I go every year. Had our open house for the friends doing last minute shopping in town. I do a beach themed party because 1) I can't compete with all the Christmas ones, and 2) the days are getting longer! One guy talked us into taking him back to town to look at Christmas lights. 

Should be quiet tomorrow. But a couple single fellows are "riding the grub line" and hitting dinner after dinner. lol They asked what time I was planning ours, so I bet they show up.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I cleaned all my stalls before church and then had a PBJ sandwich for lunch and watched 2 hallmark movies before heading to my parents house for Christmas eve fun. No hallmark movies there because my brothers are meanie heads so we watched Rango and Despicable me...


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

You didn't miss anything. She dropped the jerk, went for guy who stayed in hometown, saved the store , farm and either quit the high powered job or its relocating to east po dunk.


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

Am I the only person who can be with family and feel completely alone during the Christmas season?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

No you aren't.


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

I wish I could get the Christmas spirit, but it just doesn’t happen for me. Hope everyone else has a merry Christmas!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

You're not the only person. I feel like that at a couple different times of the year...


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Its harder for me to get into the spirit, even though I say every year I'm going to try harder.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Greenmeadows said:


> I wish I could get the Christmas spirit, but it just doesn’t happen for me. Hope everyone else has a merry Christmas!


2 And it came to pass in those days, that there went out a decree from Caesar Augustus that all the world should be taxed.


3 And all went to be taxed, every one into his own city.


4 And Joseph also went up from Galilee, out of the city of Nazareth, into Judaea, unto the city of David, which is called Bethlehem; (because he was of the house and lineage of David


5 To be taxed with Mary his espoused wife, being great with child.


6 And so it was, that, while they were there, the days were accomplished that she should be delivered.


7 And she brought forth her firstborn son, and wrapped him in swaddling clothes, and laid him in a manger; because there was no room for them in the inn.


8 And there were in the same country shepherds abiding in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night.


9 And, lo, the angel of the Lord came upon them, and the glory of the Lord shone round about them: and they were sore afraid.


10 And the angel said unto them, Fear not: for, behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people.


11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> You're not the only person. I feel like that at a couple different times of the year...


It is no fun, is it... 






aubie said:


> Its harder for me to get into the spirit, even though I say every year I'm going to try harder.


Yeah, it is very hard to do. I'm not sure how some people manage. lol.


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

@gunslinger Thank you.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Greenmeadows- it's the wishing you could that counts. Hope it's a little easier today.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Happy Christmas everyone

@aubie - Happy Christmas and I hope you have a good day. I always enjoy your threads.


@Greenmeadows – Try and spend it doing something you enjoy or speak to someone you trust and will understand how you feel, you may find out they feel the same way and you can support each other. 



best wishes


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Shrimp for breakfast- it has to be Christmas.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

aubie said:


> Shrimp for breakfast- it has to be Christmas.


i've never tasted shrimp. I had boring eggs and toast this morning. :smile:

What did you get your dog for Christmas?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I actually didn't get him anything particular. He just like to help wrap and unwrap everyone else's. I averaged about 15 minutes a package last night. He loved it.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

He's a Golden retriever- so a special thank you to your country.


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

Caledonian said:


> @Greenmeadows – Try and spend it doing something you enjoy or speak to someone you trust and will understand how you feel, you may find out they feel the same way and you can support each other.
> 
> 
> 
> best wishes


Thank you, yes, I'll try. Too bad my best friend is halfway across the world...


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

aubie said:


> He's a Golden retriever- so a special thank you to your country.


 I didn’t know they were first bred in Scotland. I had to google it. 


You learn something new every day!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Some guy named lord tweedmouth


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

aubie said:


> Some guy named lord tweedmouth


 
"The Golden Retriever was first developed near Glen Affric in Scotland, at "Guisachan", the highland estate of Dudley Marjoribanks, 1st Baron Tweedmouth" 

I think I've passed the estate. I was in Glen Affric a couple of years ago and I can remember the big house. Really nice area.

If I had a dog they would be the breed I'd go for.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

So cool.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*It's a White Christmas!!*

we only have a white Christmas like every 20 years or so.
And this year was the year! started snowing about 5 oclock and woke up to about 5 inches of snow .


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

tinyliny said:


> we only have a white Christmas like every 20 years or so.
> And this year was the year! started snowing about 5 oclock and woke up to about 5 inches of snow .
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcCPavnHLZg


 That looks cold but beautiful @*tinyliny*
I like to see deep snow, as long as i don't need to go out.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Christmas day comes and goes so quick, I actually like Christmas eve better than Christmas Day.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Had snowfall last night, now it's white. Gonna take the wifey for a walk. There MAY have been some overeating earlier tonight.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas HoFo friends!

Husband and I have both been sick this week. Had a hard time getting into Christmas this year. I finally cut down a small trxee for the house on Saturday and decorated. I'm cooking dinner now. We laid around watching Netflix and stuffed the wood stove with wood. Pretty peaceful 😁

Yesterday we had a storm, dry snow that pretty much blew away but it was pretty for a short while.

The neighbor's pony nickered at me and trotted over for head rub and the knot heads peeked over the dirt pile as they played chase with a piece of tarp that blew into their pen.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm am still full. Definitely ate a lot.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Great pics Cowchick77, I love minis!

I am the same, it had a difficult time getting into Christmas this year. It didn't feel like Christmas to me until yesterday lol.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@tinyliny, that snow looks really pretty especially since it's on someone else's lawn. LOL


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

We had an icy Christmas Eve









Followed by a pretty white Christmas. 








(Same view down the driveway in both pictures- pretty amazing how much different it was day-to-day!)










My husband and I spent most of both days cleaning up after the storms, but managed to still cook a ton. Italian on Christmas Eve as that's my family tradition (fish stew, homemade saffron pasta, a big green salad) and then we did his North Carolina favorites yesterday (smoked pork shoulder, pickles, cornbread, homemade brioche rolls for sandwiches).









We are both stir crazy and ready to get out of the house today!

Hope everyone had a lovely holiday, however you decided to celebrate.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Merry (belated) Christmas everyone!! 

I surprised my parents on saturday, I felw over from Argentina back to the Netherlands to surprise them for the holidays (only my sister was in on it) It was a big success, they were very suprised to see me walk into the living room!! As was th rest of the family when we went to celebrate at my grandpas' house. We had a great family christmas, ate too much, drunk too much, opened too many presents... 

How was everyone else's holiday?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone! Was a very quiet one this year with only my mother, my elder sister + her partner and my two younger brothers in attendance. It was a nice one though. I think the highlight for me was my dog he was just beautiful ! I’ll attach photos


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

^ Cute dog., love the deer antlers.


----------

